

New Study: Piracy Increases The Quality Of Content - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110725/04104115231/new-study-piracy-increases-quality-content.shtml

======
rick888
I'm not so sure about this. If a company knows they have massive piracy, they
will concentrate on fighting it and it will take money and resources away from
potentially better content. Real competition is what spurs innovation. Piracy
is not competition.

I also don't see how innovating will even help (which leads me to believe that
the examples he used got more viewers based on other factors). If the content
can be pirated, your new innovations will then also be pirated.

